# [gelöst]Problem mit nvidia-drivers und gentoo-sources

## oliver2104

Hallo,

möchte mein System auf die dzt. aktuellen sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 4.19.23 updaten, aber nachher will der Nvidia-Treiber nicht kompilieren

```
emerge nvidia-drivers 
```

ergibt

```
Compile Error: emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.87 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.87

* Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.87:

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-4.19
```

Soll das bedeuten emerge nvidia-drivers

compiliert nur mit 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19

aber nicht mit 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.23

Bitte um HilfeLast edited by oliver2104 on Wed Feb 27, 2019 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

nein, das bedeutet das die nvidia-drivers-390.87 Version (welche noch aus Zeiten stammt als es linux-4.19 noch nicht gab) nicht mit >=linux-4.19 (und auch 4.19.x) kompatibel ist.

Vorschlag:

Es ist grade vor ein paar tagen eine neue nvidia-drivers-390.116 Version released worden, die auch mit den neusten Kernelversionen kompatibel ist.

Die ist aber aktuell noch nicht stable markiert, sprich, die wirst du freischalten müssen: 

```
emerge --sync

echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:0/390" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/nvidia

emerge -av1 ~nvidia-drivers-390.116
```

 sollte kompatibel sein und funktionieren.

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo Josef.95

Vielen Dank für die Antwort !

Hab Deinen Vorschlag noch nicht ausprobiert, geh aber mal davon aus

dass, das auch so funktionieren würde.

Das Update auf linux-4.19 ist jetzt nicht dringend und ich möchte doch bei Stable bleiben.

Werde also noch zuwarten.

Aber:

Eine Inkompatiblität der aktuellen nvidia-drivers zu den aktuellen gentoo-sources

habe ich bisher noch nie erlebt.

----------

## Josef.95

Die neue kompatible nvidia-drivers-390.116 Version wurde heute stable markiert,

sprich ein demaskieren sollte nach einem frischen `emerge --sync` nun nicht mehr erforderlich sein.

Viel Erfolg :)

----------

## oliver2104

Nochmal Danke !

Es funktioniert

----------

